# cichlids and koi?



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

i have recently added a beautiful white koi in my tank, with the cichlids...i currently have oscars, parrots, convicts and others. they are getting along just fine, except for the large oscar. wherever the koi goes, the oscar goes and the koi is a bit afraid of it...the oscar is also bullying other tank mates.

is is normal to have this good relation between koi and cichlids? has anyone else tried it? :?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

They can be fine together in the right sized aquarium. A 200 l tank was far too small for the fish you already had, and koi are big waste producers making a bad situation worse.


----------



## marios (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm planning on removing the oscars so i guess that makes it better...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

marios said:


> i'm planning on removing the oscars so i guess that makes it better...


The tank really is too small for the koi too. Might as well take them out now.


----------

